# Orange Dub, 2040 and 3050 Tube Testing With 5/16" Steel (Unscientific)



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well, as a carry over from the Pocket Pumpkin post, I went out to day and did some more shooting with all three ... yes, I had 2040 for real and 3050 for real along with Orange Dub. each cut to 6.5 active for my 33" draw. I feel I can shorten up the 3050 as it takes a longer draw for it to reach the wall and hence increase its speed a bit. The black 2040 at 33' hits the wall and really wants to stop.

The Orange Dub really sends 5/16" steel, it hits hard and is a tightrope at the long ranges I shoot .... 35 - 45 yds. This is a very good hunting tube for this ammo, if your shooting longer ranges and need a flat shooting elastic for small ammo, this may very well be to your liking. I did not shoot this much as I know what it does, I was more interested in the 2040 black compared to the 3050 amber.

The 3050 amber is a close competitor but you can tell it does not have quite the poop as the Orange Dub ... still very, very good and easier to pull, the amber does not have the wall the Dub has or the 2040 black for that matter. I like this 3050 tube size now .. (Three years ago I thought it was the worst stuff ever made ... it is quite obvious now I got a very, very bad batch as another shooter who I sent some to test had noted)

Now on to the black 2040, and I was very happily surprised ... it sent the 5/16" steel very, very well ... I felt it was under the speed of the 3050, but not by much, very close indeed for this weight ammo (31.5gr). I think the 3050 would do better with 3/8" steel than 2040 but I did not test that today. At the distances I shot today 40-45yds, the 5/16" steel was flying out at a good velocity, good trajectory and a doable pest bird hunting set up with a starting velocity of 250fps+ and above. You should be able to get 275 fps+ from your tailored set up.

I think all three of these tubes would be fine for pest birds the size of a big Starling or maybe Grackle with 5/16" ammo, with feral pigeons being the largest I would go after and I would go for head/neck shots on those as pigeons are tough birds.

All in all I must have shot about 20 to 30 shots with the 2040 and 3050 and I was impressed with both. Both elastics were pulled to 500% elongation and the temp was in the 68deg range this pre 8am morning.

I know this test is unscientific, no chronographing, or blasting through steel soup cans or ballistic gel, It is just my opinion from being out in the field and shooting .. just like a average guy would do.

Here are a couple of pics of the slings i used today and will use later today to for some more shooting.

wll

Luck Ring 2040 Black










Road Warrior 3050 Amber


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

After I wrote the above post I went out again and shot the 2040 and 3050 some more. I'm very impressed with both, if you are pest bird hunting and all you have is 2040 and are shooting light ammo... you are not under gunned at all, 2040 really zings 'em. The 3050 is stouter and has a bit more pop and like I said probably a bit better for heavier ammo, but that's it. The Chinese may have designed 3050 for 9mm - 3/8" steel and 2040 for 8mm - 5/16" steel, I don't know, pure conjecture on my part. As I said earlier I'm pulling back to get a full 500% elongation maybe a tad more.

It was a good morning and I'm very pleased with both size tubes, the 2040 was above my expectations with 5/16" steel for sure ; - )

wll


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great post


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Seen a few videos where guys are easily taking rabbit with looped 2040. I find its often the underwhelming rubber thats shooting fast. Though I have to rely on the scientific readings from other guys to see the actual results.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

mattwalt said:


> Seen a few videos where guys are easily taking rabbit with looped 2040. I find its often the underwhelming rubber thats shooting fast. Though I have to rely on the scientific readings from other guys to see the actual results.


Good post, yes this was just a go out and shoot testing for sure. I'm sure 2040 in hands much more skilled than mine good clean rabbit kills are very possible. My shooting ability is not good enough to try it on Mr Bunny ;- )

wll


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

If you're so interested in testing and comparing, why not get a chrony? I know you're "just in it for fun" and everything is "unscientific " and all that, but if you're actually interested in what these endless band/ammo combos can do then a chronograph can really answer a lot of questions in a very short amount of time.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Henry the Hermit and another member did a lot of crony testing with tubes (esp. pseudo's). Both sets of results are very similar. The data is interesting to say the least.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

M.J said:


> If you're so interested in testing and comparing, why not get a chrony? I know you're "just in it for fun" and everything is "unscientific " and all that, but if you're actually interested in what these endless band/ammo combos can do then a chronograph can really answer a lot of questions in a very short amount of time.


I Actually have a few Chronographs, have done lots of testing with my Career's, Sumatra and my Airforce airguns. Careers in 22 caliber, Sumatra in 25 and the Airforce in 25 and "27 cal". also have a Benjamin Bulldog, that is deadly shooting 125gr Cowboy bullets at about 800 fps for the bell curve. .....

I will pull the chronograph out when I get all three slings shooting the same slingshot, and active length the same. I'll wait till the temp is above the low 60's on the day I do out.

wll


----------

